# Capercailzie



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone information on the CAPERCAILZIE, CN218; B110; PL 87; LO453; B221 then Private in the 70s? Where was she built and is she still afloat?


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

Mike , I am uploading a couple of vids from the SIXTIES onto You Tube, includes the Peel Castle......cheers, Trev


----------



## jamsie (Nov 6, 2006)

mike I have a boat listed in the 1984 olsens almanack B221 as the KATHZELLE,if it is the same boat you are looking for I am not sure.if you want any more info just contact me JAMSIE..................


----------

